# Spielen mit 3 Monitoren



## Mayday (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Möchte gerne gerne über 3 Monitore zocken besonders Dirt2 und Mass Effect 2 interessieren mich da im Moment.Zurzeit habe ich bereits 2Monitore angeschlossen nur erkennt meine zweite Graka (Sli) den 3 Monitor überhaupt ?Also kann diese Karte ein Bildsignal senden? Oder gibt es irgend nen Gerät was der Graka vorgaukelt das es sich um einen Monitor handelt? Sowas wie Matrox Triplehead? Bin da Laie. Danke schonmal.

PS: Es handelt sich um 2 x 8800GT im Sli und bei den Monitoren um HP w1907v.


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (6. Februar 2010)

also wenn du 2 an der 1- macht und einen an der 2. müsste das eig klappen gruss


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Februar 2010)

theoretisch müsste es gehen

und zu dem gerät was etwas vorgaukelt

du hast es ja selbst schon gesagt triple head to go


----------



## Mayday (6. Februar 2010)

Ok ich werd morgen mit dem Monitor mal nen Trockenlauf machen bevor ich einen weiteren kaufe.Ich werde berichten.


----------



## rabit (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand erklären wie ich es aktivieren kann, Masseffect über 2 Monitore zu spielen?
Ich kriege es nicht hin mit meiner gtx275???


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. Februar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich es aktivieren kann, Masseffect über 2 Monitore zu spielen?
> Ich kriege es nicht hin mit meiner gtx275???



Unterstützt Mass effect überhaupt dual Monitor?
Du musst beide Monitore mit der gleichen Auflösung ansprechen.
Normalerweise müsste es unter "nvidiasystemsteuerung" einen Menü-Punkt geben zum aktievieren einer "Gemeinsamen" Auflösung (z.b 2560x1024)
Dann könnte Mass Effect gehen.

Gehts eigendlich nur bei Mass effect nicht oder auch bei anderen Spielen?


----------



## rabit (7. Februar 2010)

Also diese Option finde ich nicht?


----------



## Mayday (7. Februar 2010)

Also zum MultiMonitor Support von ME2 , das ist soweit ich gelesen hab erst mit dem nächsten Patch möglich (gab hier auch irgendwo ne News dazu kann auch bei pcg gewesen sein).

Zum spielen mit 3 Monitoren : Es klappt nicht zwei Monitore an die eine Graka und einen an die andere anzuschließen. Wie es scheint kann immer nur eine Graka Bildsignale ausgeben, schade werd mich jetzt mal über das Matrox Triplehead schlau machen.


----------



## rabit (7. Februar 2010)

Ah ok also nur über ein eixternes Gerät möglich


----------



## klefreak (7. Februar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Ah ok also nur über ein eixternes Gerät möglich



oder halt ne neue Radeon 

mfg


----------



## rabit (7. Februar 2010)

Diese Geschichte mit dem mini Display Port?


----------



## klefreak (8. Februar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Diese Geschichte mit dem mini Display Port?



nein, Eyefinity

-->Radeon HD 5870 und HD 5850 mit Eyefinity: 12-Megapixel-Surround-Gaming - AMD, Radeon, Grafikkarte, DirectX 11, HD 5870, HD 5850, Eyefinity

also an ner Radeon Hd5xxx an jeden der drei monitorausgänge einen ran..

oder halt die spezielle radein eyefinity version mit 6 displayports 

--> aber ich denke mal das führt hier am THema vorbei, denn der Threadersteller hat ja schon eine Grafikkarte und von daher wäre ein Matrox-Tripplehead to go für ihn einfacher...


----------

